# Why do all cargo vans seem to suck right now?



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm in the market for a used cargo van. My preference is for a mid to high roof van so that I can stand up (6'0 tall) and have more room for tools and supplies. 

I initially ruled out the Sprinter due to reliability and service availability/cost issues. The Promaster form factor has grown on me, but two of my plumbers have some and they have been nothing but a nightmare (premature failures, parts not available, considerable down time). Reviews tend to corroborate the quality issues. I was pretty well set to go with the Transit, but I'm getting cold feet with the abundance of negative online reviews (which tell pretty much the same story as the Promasters and Sprinter, but maybe slightly better). The Nissan NV cargo van appears to be a step up in quality, but it is sooo damn ugly. Finally, there is GM who wants way too much for an old van with a low roof.

Hope to drive some this weekend, but I'm getting gun shy about pulling the trigger.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I think you can find bad reviews for anything. In general, most owners are happy with all of those vans. There's a forum for each one.

I went Transit because service is easy, and I like the ecoboost power. Only complaint is brake life. Rears only 30,000 miles.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Mr_Stop said:


> My preference is for a mid to high roof van so that I can stand up (6'0 tall) and have more room for tools and supplies.


In real life, just how important is it to be able to stand up while fetching tools/materials? Sure, it would be nice, but is that worth several thousand dollars? Not in my world, especially considering the maintenance issues you're already aware of.

I run an extended E250, with reasonably optimized shelving/storage. If it went belly-up tomorrow, I'd be looking for the same thing to replace it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Most negative reviews are from people who don't have a clue.

"I bought a Smart Car, and dammit... I can't carry 4x8 sheet goods with it. Worthless!"

"I tried a KW with a 53' van. Damn, the mileage sucks! And you can't park the frikking thing on the street."


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> In real life, just how important is it to be able to stand up while fetching tools/materials? Sure, it would be nice, but is that worth several thousand dollars? Not in my world, especially considering the maintenance issues you're already aware of.
> 
> I run an extended E250, with reasonably optimized shelving/storage. If it went belly-up tomorrow, I'd be looking for the same thing to replace it.


If my only options were a stand up van at $30,000 and a regular height at $15,000, and everything else was completely equal, I'd get the stand up.

Then again, my plumber put 375k on his E350.

Then again there are expeditors getting 600k on their transits.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Golden view said:


> Then again there are expeditors getting 600k on their transits.


Up to you what stand-up room is worth, but expeditor mileage probably isn't really germane here. That's not how the great majority of us use our work vehicles.


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

Used transits seem to be getting closer to $20K depending on year, mileage and build, so not quite as large a gap to the used old Econolines and GM's. I really can't stand crawling around trying to get to things, so I feel the premium is worth it.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Most negative reviews are from people who don't have a clue.


Agreed.

I recommend buying new I find it hard as hell to find a used cargo van that's been taken care of. 

I have a 2019 Mid roof Transit while they cheaped out on few areas it's a world of difference compared to the E series and the Ecoboost is fantastic. When the warranty runs out I'll get a new one.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Not sure why, but I don't see the high ones so much anymore, except for for the Nissans. Sprinters are kind of rare, too.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Up to you what stand-up room is worth, but expeditor mileage probably isn't really germane here. That's not how the great majority of us use our work vehicles.


All true.

For me the taller van means one more tall shelf for 16 more linear feet of storage, and just much easier to keep things organized. I can haul 20 sheets of whatever under the shelves and still access everything


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

And there went your stand-up room. :laughing:

First thing on my menu when switching from a truck to a van was a trailer to carry more than a half-dozen sheets of whatever. That's worked out well for me, but I grant it can be damned inconvenient depending on where you're working.

Bottom line, there's no best answer for everyone. You need to tailor the equipment for the majority of your work--and that changes over time, so it's a moving target.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> And there went your stand-up room. :laughing:
> 
> First thing on my menu when switching from a truck to a van was a trailer to carry more than a half-dozen sheets of whatever. That's worked out well for me, but I grant it can be damned inconvenient depending on where you're working.
> 
> Bottom line, there's no best answer for everyone. You need to tailor the equipment for the majority of your work--and that changes over time, so it's a moving target.


Still more height than a short van, and I can stack another 60 sheets vertically on top of that. Not that I ever do. Usually hauling a couple sheets or getting them delivered. 

Trailers are a challenge in the city here.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

When you finally get tired of getting in and out. I have this same body in a 2015, toolbox on steroids


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I just purchased a new promaster 3500 extended hightop and i am really liking it 

I only have 1000 miles on it so far so I can’t speak for the reliability yet but I like in the van itself

In my opinion I would never get a low top van, The inside of mine is 6 foot six and I already built a false floor to store stuff underneath and I can still stand up in it... I really love the height although it limits how many drive-through as I can go through for my morning coffee run. 

But the high top van is a must for me since I need to stack scaffolding standing straight up against the side











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Windycity said:


> I just purchased a new promaster 3500 extended hightop and i am really liking it
> 
> I only have 1000 miles on it so far so I can’t speak for the reliability yet but I like in the van itself
> 
> ...


I have one just like it, same doors, same size but not as new

no issues in 25k miles


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

rrk said:


> I have one just like it, same doors, same size but not as new
> 
> 
> 
> no issues in 25k miles




Give me about a month and mine wont be so new either! Haha

Do you have dual sliders as well? Most people think im crazy for getting that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

Windycity said:


> I just purchased a new promaster 3500 extended hightop and i am really liking it
> 
> I only have 1000 miles on it so far so I can’t speak for the reliability yet but I like in the van itself
> 
> ...


Nice looking van, and it's not white!!!!


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I bought it just for the dual sliders hard to find


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Mr_Stop said:


> Nice looking van, and it's not white!!!!



Yea my business colors are silver and red so when i saw this 3500 extended with the dual sliders i didnt want to lose it since i was going to have a white one painted....out of 20 vans on the lot 18 of them are white



rrk said:


> I bought it just for the dual sliders hard to find



Yes me too, Dual sliders are very hard to find




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

The ram Ecodiesel I would avoid like the plague. 
I'm gunna use my truck till the 2021 Transit 4x4 comes out. Then I can try to get a deal on 2020 4x4 transit Mid roof. 
As much as I want to get the 2020 Transit this year, I can't take the depreciation hit on driving off the lot. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm curious about what you guys find so attractive about dual sliders in a van.

Convenient for sure, being able to get at stuff from either side. But man, it would wreak havoc with my system. Way less room for shelves & drawers, even if you build them facing outward in one of those door openings.

Eddicate me.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Tinstaafl said:


> build them facing outward in one of those door openings.
> 
> Eddicate me.



This is where all of my saws and high dollar tools are going 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Windycity said:


> This is where all of my saws and high dollar tools are going
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes all facing out right at door edge, the back side still has shelves, much easier to get saws, compressor, bigger tools without setting foot in van. best of both worlds


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Valid point. Still, don't think it would be optimal for me. I carry a fair amount of longer tools/supplies that fit pretty well on the longer doorless side. Losing that storage would mean eating into the center aisle area.

With all the stuff I carry, I really ought to have a box truck. But that creates a whole other set of logistics.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Valid point. Still, don't think it would be optimal for me. I carry a fair amount of longer tools/supplies that fit pretty well on the longer doorless side. Losing that storage would mean eating into the center aisle area.
> 
> With all the stuff I carry, I really ought to have a box truck. But that creates a whole other set of logistics.


I can fit 16' lengths of material inside my van and close the doors. 12' sheets of drywall easily


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> In real life, just how important is it to be able to stand up while fetching tools/materials? Sure, it would be nice, but is that worth several thousand dollars? Not in my world, especially considering the maintenance issues you're already aware of.
> 
> 
> 
> I run an extended E250, with reasonably optimized shelving/storage. If it went belly-up tomorrow, I'd be looking for the same thing to replace it.


Tin...just try one....you will sell your old van tomorrow and get a high top. Seriously, I'm in my 30's and the arthritis in my knees can't take crawling around a van anymore...how are you still alive?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

rrk said:


> I can fit 16' lengths of material inside my van and close the doors. 12' sheets of drywall easily


I do regret not getting the extended. I can fit 14' material between the seats. 

The extra 28" overhang could be problematic in some of these hilly city streets and driveway approaches though.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Golden view said:


> I do regret not getting the extended. I can fit 14' material between the seats.
> 
> The extra 28" overhang could be problematic in some of these hilly city streets and driveway approaches though.


Yes you have to think before driving in, the extended Transit has a 60" overhang which makes it useless in my area and most likely why they are never seen here. My Promaster only gives me a problem on 1 house that I work in but I found a way to go in at an angle without an issue.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Seriously, I'm in my 30's and the arthritis in my knees can't take crawling around a van anymore...how are you still alive?


Gollum is my role model.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

rrk said:


> Yes you have to think before driving in, the extended Transit has a 60" overhang which makes it useless in my area and most likely why they are never seen here. My Promaster only gives me a problem on 1 house that I work in but I found a way to go in at an angle without an issue.


The promaster definitely has the best packaging. Most square interior, best options for length and height.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Golden view said:


> I do regret not getting the extended. I can fit 14' material between the seats.
> 
> 
> 
> The extra 28" overhang could be problematic in some of these hilly city streets and driveway approaches though.




I like the extended, from my backdoor to my bulkhead is 12’7

Only problem is that parking is a pain since its longer than a parking spot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm curious about what you guys find so attractive about dual sliders in a van.


I have swing doors on both sides and love it!!! Shelves are still there but the things I can access from the drivers side are great. 
The table saw and air compressor are right there and cords and hoses and my drops are there. Also the table saw stand and my 2 keter tables are stored on that area. Oh and those are my drops and walk runners on the bottom.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Mr_Stop said:


> I'm in the market for a used cargo van. My preference is for a mid to high roof van so that I can stand up (6'0 tall) and have more room for tools and supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just catching this and might be too late for my 2cents. 

I have a Nissan nv 2500 htop. Very solid. Going on 2/ yrs I only have 12-13000 miles due only working in 2/ mile radius and the 2-3beach Jobs we do. 
No complaints. Best warranty. No rattling. V6 is plenty for me.

Best price overall compared to others.
5/ yr bumper to bumper.
Retailed for 32-33
After Nissan business finance rebate. Wrapping and I can't remember what else/ perk for yr end I paid Just over 25k.
Put 5/ down sold off 1/sprinter fir 10/ish put 5 down more in Nissan. Sold off 2nd sprinter for 9/ish put another 5 down on nv. I'll make my final payment the Dec... Honestly you go wrong. I don't give a chitt what they say about the dog looking thing. The best value on market period. I'm seriously looking into getting another but don't have the demand of 2nd van. I have enough tools to stage 2-3 Jobs and take the City headaches off my plate. If/ when we need a truck or van for I go to uhaul. 30/35/ day here and there is dirt cheap compared to 2500/ yr ins. Cost of vehicle and so on. 

With cordless tool we've gotten so lean it's ridiculous.



Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I was just at a body shop getting an estimate for some work on my old ass Chevy Van. The guy said, "This is gonna be like, over a thousand bucks, man."
Told him I didn't care if it was 10. I honest to god cannot stand the look of anything that's been made in the last 20 years. A million comfort features lead to a million electrical issues and they're all ass ugly. I know somebody always ends up going full Hacksaw Jim Duggan about USA vehicles in these threads, but damn man, look at what our trucks used to look like, then look at the NV's or the Promasters. They look like Europe threw up on wheels!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Easy Gibson said:


> I was just at a body shop getting an estimate for some work on my old ass Chevy Van. The guy said, "This is gonna be like, over a thousand bucks, man."
> Told him I didn't care if it was 10. I honest to god cannot stand the look of anything that's been made in the last 20 years. A million comfort features lead to a million electrical issues and they're all ass ugly. I know somebody always ends up going full Hacksaw Jim Duggan about USA vehicles in these threads, but damn man, look at what our trucks used to look like, then look at the NV's or the Promasters. They look like Europe threw up on wheels!


You can't compare an NV to a Promaster. The NV is a Titan with a van body...the Promaster is an actual van.

If you were about to drop 10 grand on an old van, for the sake of your family I'd drive to NJ and slap some sence into ya.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Hah. I don't think I could do 10, but I'd do 5k to keep it for another 5 years. 
The engine only has 100k on it. Got a couple hiccups but nothing major. What's going to happen is it's going to rust out before it dies. Maybe I should cut the rusted metal out and replace with hardwood.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Easy Gibson said:


> Hah. I don't think I could do 10, but I'd do 5k to keep it for another 5 years.
> The engine only has 100k on it. Got a couple hiccups but nothing major. What's going to happen is it's going to rust out before it dies. Maybe I should cut the rusted metal out and replace with hardwood.


Now you're talking. Send me a cardboard cutout and I'll make it for free just to put my name on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Waiting to hear back from body shop.

<$5k I go with them. 
>$5k I build my own.

There's gotta be a youtube video for replacing half a van panel with wood. There's just gotta.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Easy Gibson said:


> Waiting to hear back from body shop.
> 
> <$5k I go with them.
> >$5k I build my own.
> ...


Can We get some pics please

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Easy Gibson said:


> Waiting to hear back from body shop.
> 
> <$5k I go with them.
> >$5k I build my own.
> ...


Should definitely do it out of a cool exotic. Do like Ziricote or Bocote, or Zebrawood or something. Really should catch the eye. I have QS Mahogany coming out of my ears right now, I'll glue you up a panel and you finish it.

Would look awesome... kinda ghetto but awesome.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Believe it or not I have thought about doing it before.

Look up a woody van or woody wagon. I was going to do it on a mini truck.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

i think there are alot of good vans out there . my 2000 sierra 2500 has been very dependable . i keep as a backup since it never seems to need repair work .
pickup a 2008 sierra ,cutaway .has a 10' box on back .i can walk in .added a posi so it wouldn't get stuck when towing a trailer . also ,no mechanical issues to speak of .wish the seats held up better .


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

JFM constr said:


> i think there are alot of good vans out there . my 2000 sierra 2500 has been very dependable . i keep as a backup since it never seems to need repair work .
> pickup a 2008 sierra ,cutaway .has a 10' box on back .i can walk in .added a posi so it wouldn't get stuck when towing a trailer . also ,no mechanical issues to speak of .wish the seats held up better .


Hey. I'm thinking about another van but want to keep it at 16' bumper to bumper. Like the Chevy single axle uhaul Truck with 10*6*6 box and roll up door. Can you guys help me find the box. I like the Chevys they don't die and I rent the uhaul from time to time. There great for city parking. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

i have the swing drs . allows for 10' in the back .the slide up drs as i recall steel the last 1-2" of the 10'
they are around . i have the biggest gas motor .do not know mileage in town but on highway it is around 15 ,which seems great to me .sure does make a great work vehicle for what i do.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

JFM constr said:


> i have the swing drs . allows for 10' in the back .the slide up drs as i recall steel the last 1-2" of the 10'
> they are around . i have the biggest gas motor .do not know mileage in town but on highway it is around 15 ,which seems great to me .sure does make a great work vehicle for what i do.


Where did you get box from? Brand?

I could care less about milage. I barely drive 5,000yr.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

DIMS on 10' uhaul . ... Dam it's almost there. 2" shy in bed.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

CityDecks said:


> DIMS on 10' uhaul . ... Dam it's almost there. 2" shy in bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love these truck's. Alternative would be the Dodge 1500 with 109" Long bed at 16.5" bumper to bumper. 

I would be leaving my nv2500 high too on job. New truck would be mine fir other jobs appointments ETC. Or leave the new truck in job and I'll keep using the nv2500


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

CityDecks said:


> I love these truck's. Alternative would be the Dodge 1500 with 109" Long bed at 16.5" bumper to bumper.
> 
> I would be leaving my nv2500 high too on job. New truck would be mine fir other jobs appointments ETC. Or leave the new truck in job and I'll keep using the nv2500
> 
> ...


Stocky truck and that vortex is bombproof









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

supreme body . 3500 .no more 1/2 tons . Turns out I carry way more weight then I realized .I want that 3500 and I want to believe I have bigger brakes . picture is of a barn i was repairing on a rainy day .set up a tarp so could get at tools and such and stay dry


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I have an old '98 GMC 1-ton cutaway (DRW with 15' Morgan box with a roll up door and pass-through to the cab) that I really have enjoyed but wanted to upgrade with something newer. I agonized over the decision between van and trailer and ended up buying a new 2017 Chevy 1-ton cutaway (DRW with 14' Supreme box with barn doors). Hated it. Sold it. Went through the van/trailer process again and looked at a number of cargo trailers but finally decided against a trailer. A couple of weeks ago, I bought a 2016 GMC 1-ton cutaway (SRW with 12' Supreme box with roll up door). I have spent the last three weeks designing the layout. I watched numerous YouTube videos of Ron Paulk and Paulk-inspired finish outs of vans and trailers. Since the new (to me) cutaway is a SRW van (but still has pretty much the same GVWR as the '98 cutaway - 9,900#), I don't think I can go with the all-wood drawers and keep the weight down where I need it to be. I used a combination of bus tubs, Stanley organizers and tool cases in my old setup but am planning on going all bus tubs and Stanley organizers with the new setup. I will use the Paulk-inspired idea of cutting holes in the plywood partitions to reduce weight and plan to use cleats for support of the tubs rather than shelves. I hope to document the build but have never done so before. It seems like a daunting task to video or take lots of pics and stay focused on the build. I also want to cut a door for cab access since this van does not have one. I've contacted Morgan for the sliding door hardware but may also consider more readily available sliding barn door hardware.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

[Q ended up buying a new 2017 Chevy 1-ton cutaway (DRW with 14' Supreme box with barn doors). Hated it. Sold it. 

why did you hate it .what about that one that is different then the others


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

JFM constr said:


> [Q ended up buying a new 2017 Chevy 1-ton cutaway (DRW with 14' Supreme box with barn doors). Hated it. Sold it.
> 
> why did you hate it .what about that one that is different then the others


Didn't like the returns at the rear doors. The doors were about 54" wide in a 94" space. Roll up doors and trailers with ramps allow full access to the back of the van/trailer. It made setting up storage the way I like it impossible. Some may like the corners it creates at the back but I didn't.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

yes i get how those drs would limit loading . dual wheel truck so alot wider .sure made a squeeze in the garage .


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Bruh, how you getting out of those things?

That looks shopped.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

No, it's real. The yellow one goes in first. I fold the mirrors of the white one and drive it in. There's a side door to my patio next to the driver's door of the white one. 

But I sold the white one and now have a SRW 12 foot former Penske van. I keep the yellow one, my F550 and my C7500 elsewhere nowadays.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

txgencon said:


> No, it's real. The yellow one goes in first. I fold the mirrors of the white one and drive it in. There's a side door to my patio next to the driver's door of the white one.
> 
> 
> 
> But I sold the white one and now have a SRW 12 foot former Penske van. I keep the yellow one, my F550 and my C7500 elsewhere nowadays.


It's like City parking. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## phmservices2 (Nov 19, 2017)

Golden view said:


> All true.
> 
> For me the taller van means one more tall shelf for 16 more linear feet of storage, and just much easier to keep things organized. I can haul 20 sheets of whatever under the shelves and still access everything


This is genius :thumbup:


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I wish Heno would make a euro style cargo van. Just noticed Nissan is way different in the UK, no big nose. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Because all vans suck


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Because all vans suck




Have you ever had one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> The truck vs van argument comes up often. The guys who don't like vans have never owned one and can't even give them a shot. From purely a work standpoint you can't beat a van. From a truck-assing standpoint they are no good, less comfortable for sure.
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


Said perfectly!

I have owned several trucks and many different vans. Have not owned a truck in over 15 years. Trying to get my framing stuff in and out of a truck with a cap is very difficult. No way to work with a truck without a cap either, as all your stuff gets soaked or covered in snow. I can handle a little noise while driving. Eventually, you become immune to it.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

No way I could work out of a truck. Been driving vans for over 30 years. The Transit is a whole different driving experience and working experience if you can stand up in it. You get the right bulkhead, mine's a Sortimo with window and door, you won't hear much even with my metal shelving (my stereo with sub help). Everything is stored to not make noise or behind doors, in drawers.

My mid roof Transit is nearly 10ft tall with my ladder rack limits where I can go and I haven't found a wash bay tall enough, I like to keep it clean.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

avenge, what year and motor you got? I'm stuck on 4x4 transit vs heno, gas milage has me leaning towards an ecoboost transit.
Gotta ruff it with the truck till I see some deals on 2020s in December. plan is to do the deal after x mas but before new year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

cedarboarder said:


> avenge, what year and motor you got? I'm stuck on 4x4 transit vs heno, gas milage has me leaning towards an ecoboost transit.
> Gotta ruff it with the truck till I see some deals on 2020s in December. plan is to do the deal after x mas but before new year.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


2019 wouldn't settle for anything but the ecoboost. I didn't wait for a 2020 they redesigned the dash I always install an aftermarket stereo this one a 7" with navigation. I would have to wait for a company to make a radio install kit. 

The other main reason they added start/stop which I can't stand. From my understanding it can be turned off but has to be done every time the van is started, I'm hoping there'll be a way to disable it permanently in the future because I plan on buying again when the warranty runs out on mine.

Gas mileage doesn't concern me I only got 10 to 12 with my E250 get about 14 with my everyday load in my Transit but I don't drive to conserve gas. I run premium gas even though it's not needed but recommended by Ford.

Ecoboost was slim pickings at the time I actually wanted a 250 and wanted to do a dealer trade my preferred dealer didn't have any. I ended up with a 350 less popular off my preferred dealer's lot so I got a better deal. 

From what I know factory incentives have stayed fairly consistent dealers didn't seem to want to move much unless a particular model sat on the lot nearing 30 days or more. Doesn't matter if you intend to order which I may do next time just to get something other than white.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

A&E Exteriors said:


> It's just that I find them uncomfortable and hate listening to tools and supplies rattling around in the back. I'll probably always be a truck and trailer guy. That too has it's own downside though


I don't have any rattle. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I think driving anything in Chicago is too much of a pain
> Lol


Now we're getting to the root of all this 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Driving here is no walk in the park!


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

CityDecks said:


> Now we're getting to the root of all this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk




I think we can all agree on that.....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

CityDecks said:


> I don't have any rattle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Driving here is no walk in the park!


sunny and 80 compared to 20 and snowing is not close

You have no idea what traffic is until you are stuck in dead stop traffic on the Cross Bronx Expwy ( Route 95 ) under the apartment buildings in NYC, 20 ft below ground level surrounded by busses and trucks


There is a guy near me who keeps his table saw and slider in the bed of his uncovered pickup all year long. He only seems to cover it if its raining really hard. Thats crazy


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

A lot of the truck vs van is trade specific as well. I have a hard time seeing a sparky or a terd herder working out of a truck efficiently.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

rrk said:


> sunny and 80 compared to 20 and snowing is not close
> 
> You have no idea what traffic is until you are stuck in dead stop traffic on the Cross Bronx Expwy ( Route 95 ) under the apartment buildings in NYC, 20 ft below ground level surrounded by busses and trucks
> 
> ...


So you don't like the weather,, you choose to live there. My mom is from Queens NY she moved out. We all choose where we live. You seem to like to live in that weather.:thumbsup:
This list has us listed and the 3rd worst. 
https://time.com/2849442/worst-traffic/
We do have different weather challenges here. Have you ever not been able to get to work because the waves had the road washed out? Or a mudslide stopped you. Maybe it rained very hard at night the the stream was to high and the road was not passable??


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So you don't like the weather,, you choose to live there. My mom is from Queens NY she moved out. We all choose where we live. You seem to like to live in that weather.:thumbsup:
> This list has us listed and the 3rd worst.
> https://time.com/2849442/worst-traffic/
> We do have different weather challenges here. Have you ever not been able to get to work because the waves had the road washed out? Or a mudslide stopped you. Maybe it rained very hard at night the the stream was to high and the road was not passable??


My kids are still in the area so I guess i am stuck
But now I am used to my 1 to 1 1/2 hr daily commute, except for last November when it took 9 hrs after a minor snow storm.
I have only been affected by 1 mudslide about 10 years ago, took them more than a month to clear the road


----------



## JoeStanton (Sep 24, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So you don't like the weather,, you choose to live there. My mom is from Queens NY she moved out. We all choose where we live. You seem to like to live in that weather.:thumbsup:
> This list has us listed and the 3rd worst.
> https://time.com/2849442/worst-traffic/
> We do have different weather challenges here. Have you ever not been able to get to work because the waves had the road washed out? Or a mudslide stopped you. Maybe it rained very hard at night the the stream was to high and the road was not passable??


That article is from 2014. Here is the 2019 list:

https://moneyinc.com/cities-with-the-worst-traffic/

Being 15 min from #1 Boston I can attest to how bad the traffic is. Surprisingly NYC is no.4 and Honolulu came in at 18. 

I pretty much refuse to work in the city, it's just not worth it. I could charge 2x - 3x more, but the time in traffic has made it a wash the few times I did. I pay travel time both ways and all parking and tickets.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

My old city of Vancouver use to out rank you all in bad traffic. I use to do an average of 4 km/h for one and a half hours to get home once. So glad I don't drive there any more.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I work in #10 on the list but live in the country and my drive is only 30 minutes because I show up before 7am and leave before 2pm. Pretty easy workaround. Short work day, high paying area, tolerable drive.


----------



## JoeStanton (Sep 24, 2008)

Golden view said:


> I work in #10 on the list but live in the country and my drive is only 30 minutes because I show up before 7am and leave before 2pm. Pretty easy workaround. Short work day, high paying area, tolerable drive.


If that were the case here it would be great. I have friends that work in the city, they have to leave at 4:30 to be in for 6 am. If they leave by 5 they wont be there until 7.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

JoeStanton said:


> If that were the case here it would be great. I have friends that work in the city, they have to leave at 4:30 to be in for 6 am. If they leave by 5 they wont be there until 7.




Geez all of these stories makes driving in chicago like taking a walk in the park! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I rarely work more than 30 minutes away. I know exactly when and where to avoid traffic, and more importantly all the back roads if need be. 


Mike.
_______________


----------

